# Com-Pac 35



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

I read recently that the Com-Pac 35, designed by Charley Morgan for the Hutchins Co., Is being marketed as a blue water cruiser. Question is the Com-Pac 35 a blue water cruiser or a glorified costal cruiser?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd say it is more of a glorified coastal cruiser than an actual bluewater boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think it is a very well built boat with traditional lines but not really designed for long term bluewater cruising. I would take on on short blue water trips without hesitataion on a good forecast, knowing that she will stand up to a gale a lot better than a lot of boats. I just would not trust her at sea in extreme conditions. I'm sure someone will circumnav in one and "prove me wrong" but I'd like to see more tankage, a cutter rig and a deeper keel.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Frankly its weird how every boat being built these days bills itself as a blue water cruiser. I would never think of the Compac 35 as a blue water cruiser. These are simple, moderately cheaply built boats that use a few more traditional materials than most modern boats. I don't even think of them as all that well built, with certain details being compromised for simplicity over ruggedness. 

Jeff


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You pretty well summed up how I feel every time I visit a boat show. That what I get for peering behind the cabinetry and lifting up the floorboards.


----------



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys you have confirmed my suspicions


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Keenya - While the term "blue water cruiser" is overused and exaggerated by many of today's manufacturers, the Com-Pac 35 is definitely more than a coastal cruiser. Obviously, with any boat you will get varying opinions, but I can tell you that I have personally sailed on one; I had a neighbor that left for the South Pacific on one; and CP 35s have successfully competed in the Caribbean 1500. The time I sailed on one was when I reviewed the boat for "Latitudes & Attitudes TV". If you'd like to check it out, it's on YouTube:

YouTube - Com-Pac 35 Test Sail

The CP 35 is a very rugged, well-built cruiser with conscientious attention to detail - IMHO. Plus, the Hutchins Company will customize many features such as tankage to increase range, etc. I think Camraderie's comments above are great, and can be applied to so many "blue water cruisers", new and used. Of course, you could always spend $100-200K more and get a boat with a better pedigree and sailing resume. But for the money, the CP 35 is a hell of a boat that can go just about anywhere.


----------

